
DNA traces origins of Iceman's ragtag wardrobe - curtis
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37094141
======
0xTJ
Not really hacker stuff, but really cool science nonetheless.

~~~
jobu
For me, the coolest part was this bit from the end of the article:

 _When Oetzi was discovered in 1991, famously well preserved in the ice of the
Italian Alps, this type of ancient DNA analysis was impossible.

"25 years ago, the study of ancient DNA was in its infancy," Mr O'Sullivan
told BBC News. "It would not have been possible to infer, to the same extent,
the species of origin or how domesticated the leathers were."_

